# Dry mouth in 2WW that went on to a BFP?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Did anyone get a dry mouth with a nasty taste - metallic ish on their 2WW that went on to get a BFP?  My mouth is dry as a bone and I have to keep drinking.  

Just wondering if anyone else got it or its just me going mental and I've just caught a bug thats all!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

can't answer your question but i feel exactly the same at the moment. constantly having to drink water


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

When do you test hun?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm day 7 PO at mo but my chart is telling me to test on day 18!!  seems a long way away.  Not holding mt breath but glad i'm not the only one with the funny mouth lol

When do u test?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Officially Sunday but may test Saturday AM before I go to work.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i feel its a bit early for me then


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Clare are you feeling ill or anything?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no tired but thats prob due to the late nights.  had a sharp pain earlier and have heard 2 people say they got then round implantation and go on for a   Right shut me I'm reading too much into it now!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry I am starting you off aren't I!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

don't worry I'm bad enough anyway.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

A right bloody pair we are then!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

think we should just be put into a padded room!!


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Your a right pair arn't you   My mouths like Ghandi's Sandal to.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Join the nuthouse daisy - any other symptoms/things!>?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've had ovulation type paind most of today wahts that all about!!


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Think we are losing it now, thanks for letting me join you loopy pair  Had tummy ache on and off last few days like AF pain, A couple of shooting pains in tummy ( i think)  which i mean i probably get them all the time but because this is the 2ww i just think IMPLANTAION  IMPLANTATION  and a couple of hot flushes (whats that all about) and just now shooting pains in my left boob.
The things we ladies tell each other eh


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i know i'd never reveal hlaf of this to anyone else!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I had exactly this symptom during the second week of my 2ww - dry mouth, funny taste and thirsty all the time - and still have it now.  

Good luck!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

no don't get my hopes up lol!!!!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,


Im with Northern sky too    in second week & still I have a dry mouth, this morning I woke up & thought my mouth wouldnt shut it was so dry.. God I bet I looked a picture lying there on my back with my mouth wide open    bet I snored too !!!   
I never drink much but the last few weeks I havent stopped.

PS.... You lot are mad too !!!!!    


Good luck to all of you.

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OMG 2 BFP's with dry mouths!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope its a good sign for you both. Good luck. Mel***


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Clare what do you reckon this morning then?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well its still very dry. Feel like i had a night out drinking this morning!  didn't touch a drop!

Nikki stop encouraging me lol!!!    doing enough of my own.  Really hope yours is a      don't think mine will be.  Still been having some aches (but don't get AF pains till AF starts!)  Look there I go again!!!   ARGH


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I've just updated my 2WW diary but still feelign the dry mouth too - I keep swinging between illness and pregnancy - frustrating isn't it!

Hey you could be too hunnie - ain't over till the fat lady sings


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my (.)(.) if anything have shrunk don't hurt at all.  

Can't be PG this month i've decided (to stop me getting hopes up too high) as my mum has planned a trip to Oz flying out on 16th Jan and if i was to fall PG my baby would be due on the 17th!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oz how fab - though don't know if I could handle that flight!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

u get used to it.  My DH had never been on a plane for more than a couple of hrs when we went at beginning of yr and he was fine with it.  Planes are rather different.


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies see that your still off your   
I'm ok today my mouth is dry but maybe it's because i'm not drinking enough?
(.)(.) still a little sore and i have back ache maybe it's because i couldn't be bothered to get out of bed and had a lay in??


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hiya Daisy - you lucky thing a lay in - I was up at 6am this morning  not even working!

Yep my mouth is still dry!  I am drinking tons!


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

I know but thats where i think i got my back ache  
Oh it's gonna hit me hard as i go back to work tomorow up at 6am just had 10 days off and now it seems the weather is getting lovely and hot


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

srgh i'm going mental!!


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Your posts have made me  , I'm allowed to though as I've been in the 2ww myself and know exactly what you are going through   .

Just wanted to post to let you know I'm sending   your way, make sure to let us know as soon as you all get your BFP (I'm convinced you are pg too).

Love and  

Essa xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Essa - think I've driven myself around the bend on this 2WW!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well mouth still dry but i felt sligthy dif yesterday don't today so now think I'm not PG just in a dream world


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had a dry mouth in the 2nd week of my 2ww, and still often wake in the night for a quick swig of water now!  I keep it in a bottle now ~ the cats were drinking out of the glasses I was keeping for this very reason!   

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I tested today cd 27 of cd 30 and got a BFN, ealry I know and will test again on cd 30 if nothing but think thats it - still have a dry mouth though!


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Feline   i'll send the pee stick      round if your not careful.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well my achy pain is back today no idea whats going on.  Yesterday convinced myself there was no chance today iwant to know what this pain means.  my charts telling me not to test till 18DPO but think i'll give in at 14!!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi again,

    What dates are you all due to test ?? 

the suspence is killing me   

Love Katy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well for me not sure lol! i'm 10DPO now so going to test 14 but think it might be longer.  Getting a bit concerned about the pain i'm getting was jsut right of middle but now seems to have moved to more towards my hip so guess prob nothing but don't want to tell DH as willt hink i'm silly


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No AF for me yet, tested again this morning and BFN again!  Waiting still!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

there is still a glimer of hope


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

right people need help still not testing till at least tomorrow may be Thurs even.  Can't say i'm past normal AF as no idea when normal Af is due but feel no point testing till at least day 14 after ovulation as may not get a true result. 
Put todays temp in my chart and it now says Possibly Triphasic on Day 42 under implantaion signs!  that was 9DPO. I'm really starting to get my hopes up and I'm scared!!!  I've literaly told Iain this minute whats going on been trying to keep it to myself so not to get his hopes up too 
Nikki any news


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

AF is here hun so over for me!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to hear that.
Not sure if u read anywhere else but i got a fainy positive last night,  I'm scared now that it might be false an evaperation line that came up after 5 mins not 10.  Doing another tomorrow i think.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I didn't see that hunnie but OMG how exciting for you,  it was the real thing  be nice if one of us got our dream this month.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my head is racing ahead thinking this is it but my heart says it might be false. I was only `13DPO so tomorrow at 15 hopefulyl would get a better result.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd of tested again today - though I did use 6 tests this month!  Wasted eh!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i've got a really long day at work today staff meeting after work so didn't want to be in any worse state than I'm in now.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fair enough, fingerscrossed for tomorrow then x


----------

